# Glad I didn't Sub Texas From Mark After all !



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I was going to go seasonal.

http://www.examiner.com/x-219-Denver-Weather-Examiner~y2009m12d5-Record-breaking-snowfall-from-Houston-Texas-to-Grand-Rapids-Michigan


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Going to lose your shirt on that contract.


----------

